# fiber paper



## burkle25 (Mar 14, 2008)

I've been using Arista EDU Fiber Glossy Paper for the last two years and wanting to change to something else. I tried Oriental and liked it, but I want to try others. I'm wait for ADOX paper, but it doesn't come out until August. 

So question is how are these papers?
Fotokemika
Kentmere
Fomabron


----------



## terri (Mar 14, 2008)

I've used Kentmere papers and they're beautiful. I've used Foma papers only for lith printing, so can't comment on regular B&W enlargements but it's certainly a high quality paper. 

Try Ilford papers, too. :thumbup: 

Try a small pack of several different brands at a time (10 sheets) and fix out a page from each package. Once washed and dried, you can study them under good light and decide what paper base you like as well as the surface. It can help you with printing decisions down the road.


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Mar 27, 2008)

I bought a bunch of 25 packs5x7 paper from freestyle in various brands, and types of finish and did my own tests. 

For example when I started using Kentmere RC VC, I took a decent negative, with lots of variation, of an outdoor shot,(a guy on a bike on a picnic table) I did D-Min and D-max on a half sheet and sleeved them.

Then I printed the same picture using filters 0-5 and sleeved them. Now I have a concrete set of examples every time I want them. When I have a print that looks good but isn't printing quite the way I want it too....First I mix up new paper developer, and see if that's the reason I'm getting milky prints.

If not, I take it to the binder and do a visual comparison. I find this helps, because I'd *LIKE* to think I've got a perfect memory for images....but I don't.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 28, 2008)

I always used Ilford paper - but check out Oriental Seagull. They do some lovely stuff.


----------



## JC1220 (Mar 28, 2008)

Why do you want to change papers? For curiosity or you are not getting the results you want?


----------

